# Looking to buy new headlights



## southernguy (May 24, 2016)

Looking to buy new headlights, upgrading from stock to either LEDs or HIDs. I was considering going for these guys LED Headlights Kits - Free Shipping, Lifetime Warranty - LedHeadlightsPro, or maybe HIDs - I have heard horror stories of melting the housing if you get the wrong kit?

What do you guys think?


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey @ southernguy,

So are you looking to get a new set of headlights or simply want to install a conversion kit in your old ones? 

Bright blue HIDs are not legal in some states, so the LED Headlight Conversion Kit might be a better idea. Of course, the web is full of horror stories, that predict unavoidable lens and cover melting, yet, nothing wrong is going to happen if you buy a right kit and get the job done with the right tools. Check out our new G7 LED Headlight Conversion Kit by Lumen. It is guaranteed to provide you with the long-lasting illumination and will result in a noticeable driving safety enhancement as well. Moreover, it is designed to fit original factory bulb sockets for easy installation.

http://www.carid.com/lumen/led-headlight-conversion-kit.html

If you are interested in getting full LED headlight assembly for your Nissan, follow this link for more cool options: http://www.carid.com/nissan-led-headlights/


----------



## Garcia (Apr 4, 2017)

This could be very useful


----------



## RTguy (Dec 23, 2017)

Very interesting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

